# Introducing......LiL PorkChop!!



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello SM family and friends!! 

We would like to introduce you our adorable and cute furball we just welcome home! He is from Richelieu Maltese and we haven't settle on a permanent name for our cute boy yet, so for now Daddy is calling him PorkChop! He's a cute little 12 weeks old Maltese weight in around 3.3lbs and this one curious little rascal is already starting to find things to chew. :wub:

You guys may remember we were going to get lil Peanut but things didn't work as expected and Stacy (Bellarata Maltese) referred us to Pat Keen Fernandes and PorkChop is a perfect addition to our family.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

PorkChop is SO cute! Congratulations, I'm glad you guys found the pup for your family. Can't wait to find out more about him. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay!! So cute and fluffy. I'm very happy for you and Vinh and can't wait to know everything about the lil guy. PorkChop, you are one lucky guy .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my! Ann and Vinh, I am soooo happy for the two of you! That is one adorable puppy! So glad you found the right little fellow for you! Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait for another bite of this Lil Pork Chop!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Omg omg omg!!!! He is adorable, what a sweet face!!!! 

So so happy for you both!!!! Definitely getting together soon so I can meet your little darling!!!!

Hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait too see more pics!!!!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> PorkChop is SO cute! Congratulations, I'm glad you guys found the pup for your family. Can't wait to find out more about him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank You Aastha!!



Dominic said:


> Yay!! So cute and fluffy. I'm very happy for you and Vinh and can't wait to know everything about the lil guy. PorkChop, you are one lucky guy .


Thank you B!! he's showing his power right now lol :thumbsup:



pammy4501 said:


> Oh my! Ann and Vinh, I am soooo happy for the two of you! That is one adorable puppy! So glad you found the right little fellow for you! Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait for another bite of this Lil Pork Chop!!!


Thank you Pam!! I think the name Pork chop is growing on me



joyomom said:


> Omg omg omg!!!! He is adorable, what a sweet face!!!!
> 
> So so happy for you both!!!! Definitely getting together soon so I can meet your little darling!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Joanne!! hugs!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He is so stinkin cute! I love the name Pork Chop, it cracks me up. So I vote you keep it! But what do I know, I named my dog Steve . So happy for you guys and I'm looking forward to more pix and updates!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, I love the name Porkchop. It's perfect. So happy you have your new baby home with you!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

StevieB said:


> He is so stinkin cute! I love the name Pork Chop, it cracks me up. So I vote you keep it! But what do I know, I named my dog Steve . So happy for you guys and I'm looking forward to more pix and updates!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Celeta!! Steve is a great name!! As you can see we just love food lol


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree, I love the name Porkchop. It's perfect. So happy you have your new baby home with you!


Thank you Thank you Stacy!! Porkchop it is!! We are so happy!! Thank you for everything You are the "bestest"!! We love you!! :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A D O R A B L E......So happy to see you with a new pupp:aktion033::chili::aktion033:



*


----------



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the name and what an adorable lil one!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*YAY!!!!!* Ann (and Vinh)--- I am SO SO SO incredibly happy for you guys! Porkchop looks like a teddy bear! I'm smiling so big looking at his pics! I hope he settles in nicely and I can't wait to see this guy grow up. He is going to be so loved - lucky pup! Pat has gorgeous maltese. More pics!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:Sooo cute::good post - perfect:Sooo cute:

So happy for you guys! What an absolute cutie!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He's a precious little ball of fluff!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So happy for your family, he adorable!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i love the name pork chop! i can already think of a ton of nicknames! so cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is little Pork Chop ever the cutest little one???!!!! And the very best of luck with him. He is sure one lucky little Malt to have such a wonderful Mom and Dad!!! Looking forward to seeing/hearing more of Pork Chop.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

A big congrats! He is adorable!!!:chili::chili::chili: He looks like a little bear..:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah. So cute, more puppy fever. So happy for the two of you. I also like Porkchop. Enjoy the new little one.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Porkchop is absolutely adorable. So happy for you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Porkchop is absolutely adorable! I love the name! And I'm so happy for you two!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awwww Hi lil Porkchop....................... welcome to SM!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

PorkChop is adorable! Congrats Anne and Vinh! I am so happy for you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is a little cutie pie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ann, I have been thinking about you all week--honestly---wondering what happened & if you got Lil Peanut. I guess things happen for a reason.
This little guy looks happy, healthy & terrific! I send all best wishes to you & DH for a wonderful life w/this new baby---what ever he ends up being called!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! He is just adorable!
I know you will have many happy times with him. :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is so cute. Love the name


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He's adorable. Love the pic of him on his back. He looks like he's a little buster. Have fun with him, you are great Maltese parents. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I just checked in to see if anything was happening...and OMG is it!
Congratulations to you and Vinh :aktion033::aktion033orkchop is adorable and beautiful.:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted today...I was just thinking about you two last night and wondering why we hadn't heard anything about lil peanut...Congratulations Ann and Vinh, he's absolutely precious! Your little Porkkchop is going to have the BEST home


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations Ann and Vinh.. He is absolutely beautiful. I know that you have lots of love to give and he is the perfect addition to your family!!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Ann and Vinh, I am so happy for you Little Pork Chop is absolutely adorable!!!/SIZE]


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Ann, PorkChop is soooooo cute!! Congratulations:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the name Porkchop!!! He's so cute!!!! :wub::wub:

Congratulations on the new baby!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's sooooo cute:smootch: I'm so happy for you


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh I wished you lived next door! Then Carley would have her a white fluff to play with!! PorkChop is precious!!


----------



## mommys lil rocky boy (Jan 11, 2014)

Pork chop is so absolutely adorable! My malties name is rocky
But I constantly call him "my lil peanut"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

